# Warpaint kidded!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Warpaint kidded on Saturday with Twins bucks!!! 
Again 3 years running she gives us twin bucks. Where are my does? :shrug: 
Unfortunately one was stillborn as he is cord was detached at birth. But we did have one gorgeous surviving buck for Warpaint to love and care for. :thumbup:

This buck is stunningly correct. I wanted to retain him but hubby says NO MORE BUCKS cause I have like 8 now. LOL

So here he is...


















Sorry to make you wait... 3 down and 1 to go! Well for December anyway.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Tina - sorry you lost one. But boy that little guy knows he is hot stuff :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!!! Yes we all know that 'want to keep him' feeling. LOL With 8 I don't blame you for not keeping him. He's certainly a handsome little guy!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

what a handsome little guy he is!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Why thank you - cause he will be coming to my house on the opposite side of the US in a couple months :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you too Allison!  :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Tina! Sorry his brother didn't make it but Warpaint sure gave you a handsome little guy....just like his daddy!!

Congrats to you too Allison! You must be totally thrilled to be getting him. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss....  :hug: 


But congrats... on the beautiful baby boy....  :greengrin:


----------

